# Keyboard gone mad



## Cerys (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi, 

I have a Dell Inspiron 15, 5000 series laptop and the in-built keyboard has gone weird. Some of the keys have started typing the wrong letters for example:

u = uioqewrp
y = Y]+/ T
j = fsda

and many more. I have checked the keyboard language and it is correctly set the English (UK/QWERTY). I have also tried restoring the computer overnight to an earlier date but by morning it had not finished resetting. Has anyone had this problem/know how to fix it? 

Thank you


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Some Questions:

1.) When did the problem first start?
2.) Any known updates to the system? (Either manual or automatic?)
3.) What is your Windows 10 Build?
4.) Have you installed any new hardware or software?
5.) What is the status of the computer as of present writing?
6.) How old is the laptop?
7.) Was this PC upgraded to Windows 10 from Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 during the Free Windows 10 Upgrade period from Microsoft? Or did it have Windows 10, fresh out of the box?

Jack


----------



## Cerys (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi Jack, thanks for answering 

1) the problem started about 8 days ago (1st April) 
2) on 21st March and 4th April there was an 'update for Windows 10 Version 1803 for x64-based systems KB402' 
3) the current Windows version is Windows 10, version 1803
4) I have not installed any new software or hardware
5) I don't know what the status is
6) the laptop is 1 and a half years old
7) the laptop always had Windows 10 

Cerys


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Cerys said:


> Hi Jack, thanks for answering
> 
> 1) the problem started about 8 days ago (1st April)
> 2) on 21st March and 4th April there was an 'update for Windows 10 Version 1803 for x64-based systems KB402'
> ...


Hi Cerys,

Some things to try when you get your machine powered up and get to the desktop:

https://www.windows10compatible.com/blog/keyboard-types-wrong-characters-in-windows-10/

And here:

https://appuals.com/fix-keyboard-typing-wrong-letters-on-windows-10/

Jack


----------

